# Dringend: Syntax error on token "else"



## Usarian (8. Dez 2009)

Hallo!  Ich soll ein Programm schreiben, welches eine Zahl einliest und anhand dieser Zahl ausgeben, um welchen Wochentag es sich handelt. (1-Montag...7-Sonntag) Das sollen wir sowohl mit "switch-Anweisung" machen, als auch mit einer "if-Anweisung". Das mit der switch-Anweisung hab ich gemacht, aber bei der if-Anweisung habe ich welche Probleme. Und zwar folgenden Fehler:
Syntax error on token "else"  // und überall in Eclipse ist das "else" unterstrichen.

Hier ist das Code:


```
public class Wochen {

	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		System.out.println ("Bitte geben Sie eine Zahl ein");
		int a = In.readInt();
		
			if (a==1);	
			{
				System.out.println ("Heute ist Montag.");	
			} else {			
				if (a==2);		
				{
					System.out.println ("Heute ist Dienstag.");		
				} else {
					if (a==3); 
					{
						System.out.println ("Heute ist Mitwoch.");
					} else {
						if (a==4); 
						{
							System.out.println ("Heute ist Donnerstag.");					
						} else {
							if (a==5); 
							{
								System.out.println ("Heute ist Freitag.");							
							} else {
								if (a==6); 
								{
									System.out.println ("Heute ist Samstag.");								
								} else {
									if (a==7); 
									{
										System.out.println ("Heute ist Sonntag.");	
									} else {											
										Out.println("Bitte geben Sie eine andere Zahl.");
									}
								}
							}
						}
					}
				}
			}				
	}
}
```

Vielen Dank im Voraus!!!


----------



## bRainLaG (8. Dez 2009)

Meines Erachtens ist die Deklaration nicht ganz richtig

Versuch mal:


```
else if (a==2);      
                {
                    System.out.println ("Heute ist Dienstag."); 
}
```


----------



## ModellbahnerTT (8. Dez 2009)

Du hast überall elses und nirgendwo ein zugehöriges if, versuchs auch mal mit einem switch.


----------



## SlaterB (8. Dez 2009)

vielleicht doch erstmal überlegen vor dem Antworten, so dringend ist es auch nicht 

Problem ist, dass keine ifs mehr vorhanden sind,
> if (a==3); 
beim Semikolon endet das if, dahinter kommt ein normaler Block der hier ohne Bedingung immer ausgeführt wird,

-----

bei derartigen Problemen mit EINEM if + EINEM else anfangen, nicht ca 4000 Zeilen Code schreiben und sich dann wundern,
das nix mehr geht


----------



## Usarian (8. Dez 2009)

Achso soll ich dann die geschweife Klammern irgendwie umsetzen? Und wie kann ich das richtig machen?

Habe ich mit else if schon vercuht. das "else" wird immer noch unterstrichen.

Ich hab schon erwähnt, dass ich es mit "switch" richtig gemacht habe, aber da sollen wir es auch mit if-else tun.


----------



## SlaterB (8. Dez 2009)

die Semikolon weg!


----------



## Usarian (8. Dez 2009)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> die Semikolon weg!



Ja danke  Ich habe es gerade verstanden  Ein riesig gröses Dankeschön!!! 

Aber ich habe noch eine Frage. Also wenn zum Beispiel die Zahl 9 eingegeben wird, da wurde "Bitte geben Sie eine andere Zahl." ausgegeben. Danach kann ich aber keine andere Zahl eingeben. Wie kann ich es so machen, dass ich so viele Zahlen eingeben kann, bis ich ein Ergebniss bekommen habe? Mit einer "while-Schleife" oder wie?


----------



## SlaterB (8. Dez 2009)

klingt gut


----------



## Usarian (8. Dez 2009)

Ok das habe ich auch geschafft  Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten! :toll:


----------

